# What church is in Perth, Australia?



## xirtam (Oct 5, 2013)

A friend has moved to Perth, Australia from Canada. Does anyone have a church recommendation. I read some stuff on PB and tried to contact one individual, but have not received a reply. 

In Christ,


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 5, 2013)

A friend of mine Pastor's the Presbyterian Church in Bicton, Australia which is a Perth suburb.

Bicton Presbyterian Church - Home


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 5, 2013)

Contact Ewen Lin (a PBer), his church is in Perth.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Oct 5, 2013)

There are also a number of Free Reformed Churches in the Perth metro area.  Details are here.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 5, 2013)

Another option Covenant Baptist Church ~ Rossmoyne


----------



## Josh Williamson (Oct 6, 2013)

I've heard good things about the Westminster Presbyterian Church in Perth - Bull Creek Presbyterian Church


----------



## xirtam (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you, all. These are very helpful.


In Christ,


----------



## MichaelNZ (Oct 7, 2013)

The Christian Reformed Churches of Australia have several churches in Perth. They are in ecclesiastical fellowship with my church body, the Reformed Churches of New Zealand. I've also heard that the Presbyterian Church of Australia is reasonably orthodox. Here is their church locator.


----------

